# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > EastEnders > Spoilers >  Ian Beale (Adam Woodyatt)

## alan45

From Todays Sunday Mirror

*TROUBLED EastEnders* was plunged into more turmoil last night after veteran Adam Woodyatt said he's quitting the show. 

The 37-year-old actor, who plays weasel-like Ian Beale, has told bosses he's fed up being "Walford's favourite whipping boy" and will NOT be renewing his Â£310,000-a-year contract. 

The move comes just weeks after Woodyatt's close pal, Wendy Richard, announced she was quitting her role as battle-axe Pauline Fowler after 21 years. 

Bosses are desperately trying to talk Woodyatt - who, along with June Brown as Dot Cotton, is the only original cast member left - to stay. But he's made it clear he wants out of the *ailing* BBC1 soap. 

An insider said: "Adam is totally fed-up and told bosses he's y*"v I leaving the show. 

"Bosses are keeping it top secret as they're desperately trying to talk him around, but he has made his mind up. 


"Adam has always been very close to Wendy Richard, who plays his aunt on the show. Her decision to go has spurred him on. 


"As far as he's concerned, he's not happy and doesn't want to be the last original character left." 


The Sunday Mirror revealed how Woodyatt threatened to quit three months ago as he was tired of his character being singled out for "special treatment" by the Mitchell brothers. 


Over the years, hardman Phil Mitchell (Steve McFadden) has doused chip frier Ian with ketchup - and once beat him up and shoved his head down the toilet. 


In July 2000, Ian was left a whimpering wreck as Phil grasped him by the throat. 


Despite voicing concerns to bosses, he's furious his character continues to be Walford's "whipping boy". 


An insider added "Adam took his screen fate on the chin to begin with, but he's had enough now. After 21 years on the show he is tired of being the laughing stock of Walford and feels he deserves more respect." 


Woodyatt, who appeared in the very first episode of the show on February 19, 1985, hinted last year that he was ready to walk. 


He said: "It has crossed my mind, probably more now than at any other time. Is it time to move on and do something else? 


"I've seen what my mate Todd Carty (who played his cousin Mark Fowler) has done in The Bill and it does make you wonder." 


He added: "I think we're reaching saturation point with the situation between Ian and Phil Mitchell. 


"Where else can we go with it? At some point something has to neutralise it." 


His decision has plunged the show into further crisis. Last month, the flagship soap attracted just *3.9million* viewers - the lowest in its 21-year history. 


In its heyday, on Christmas Day 1986, 30.15million viewers tuned in to see "Dirty" Den Watts hand over divorce papers to wife Angie.

----------


## hazey

with Adam wanting to leave,I think that it will be the final straw, with the exception of June Brown and Barbara Windsor,and ofcourse Pam St Clemet the only big name actors left, I dont think   The show can not take so many big names leaving.I think it is the end of the road for what was at one time my favourite soap.

----------


## Johnny Allen

well I cant say Im suprised to be honest I think there has to be some other reason for leaving after 20 years on a show as a 'Whipping boy' you dont just suddenly realise thats why you want out. Mind you personally I was never a fan of Ian's so I probably won't miss him all that much anyway.

----------


## alan45

I blame it on the decision to bring back the_ Magnkificent Mitchells_ :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  The beeb spent hundreds of thousands of pounds of licence payers money to bring these overated actors back for a few weeks. In doing so they ruined the character of Johnny Allen who was a much superior character played by a much superior actor.

If Adam leaves that will be yet another nail in this ailing soaps coffin. Still they will probably replace him with some 16 yr old who can be voted .*Worlds Sexiest Soap Actor'* at the *Rots on TV* awards next year

----------


## Babe14

I saw that coming a mile off. I guessed the next to leave would be either Adam, June, John, Pam. So eventually we will be left with unknowns and a "New Unrecognisable" Enders.

Rumours have been rife of late about Adam quitting then it being "quashed" so now it has actually happened. Ian has been another vicitm of character assassination. In my opinion Enders seems to be doing very much a case of out with the old in with the new crap. Now tell me there is nothing wrong with the writing and the direction in which the soap is going. 

If they win an award at the next soap/Tv do then I know it will be a fix.

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Hope he does leave, i've never liked the character, i could never warm to him, if you know what i mean.
Adam as a person is great tho, spoken to him a few times, and he does loads for charity.

----------


## callummc

I can't say i'm suprised,i think a few more will also quit by the end of the year,and i think june brown will leave next year ,there has to be somthing going on at elstree,but one thing is for sure the ship is sinking and fast

----------


## Mr Humphries

This is the final nail in the coffin I believe now! Alan you are so right with the Mitchell theory, this is what has killed the soap. They where great actors in the soap once, but we all know you cant relieve the past. The only thing that would have been worth it was the Watts / Mitchell Feud. But they killed Dirty Den off, and then got the mitchells out of prison and off charges that simply no one in the real world would have got away with. They made us viewers look like thick stupid idiots buy making us believe it. I could just about believe Den coming back, but I cant believe the police who hate the mitchells that much would let them off the charges etc/....

With Adam going that means, Eastenders will final end sooner rather than later.

I dont hate, Adam or Wendy for leaving, because they have left for all the right reasons, even Johnny Allen's actor agrees

----------


## lollymay

its a shame he is quitting - he is one of the main faces of eatenders and will be missed by lots of people!

----------


## x Amby x

It will be a shame to see him leave after hes been on it for such a long time! Although i hope the Soap still does better without him and Wendy, afterall we've still got great characters such as Dot, Pat, Stacey, Peggy etc...

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Is this even true?  There's no quotes from Adam and no word from the Beeb.  In fact those quotes have been dug up from an old interview with Adam from last year, complaining about his character.

I have an inkling this story is false and that Adam, at least for now, is staying on, I hope.

----------


## Mr Humphries

You may well be right, but I have a feeling even if they are not true, they very well might come true in the future. He must be very upset over the lose of Pauline and Sharon, maybe even, Dirty Den, after all he looked upto him alot

----------


## Pinkbanana

Oh I shall personally be pleased if Ian Beale is to leave the square....he is one rather boring and stale character these days. I feel especially in comparision to  the new crop of characters they have brought in this year, Max and Tanya Branning etc...

I wish that Adam chap who plays him all the best, but I think he will find it hard, after playing Ian for 21 years to get work away from Enders...I fear only a guest part in the Bill and stints in panto are awaiting him... :Big Grin:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> Oh I shall personally be pleased if Ian Beale is to leave the square....he is one rather boring and stale character these days.


That's only because of the rubbish storylines they give him, like the current WTF trust stuff (what the EE website itself accidentally put the other week!).

----------


## Richie_lecturer

The Beeb's Spin Doctors have now officially denied the Mirror's story.  

Adam remains, for now.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I was panicing for a minute, but now the Mirror has denied it which is good. I don't want Adam to leave Eastenders, i think his character of Ian is brilliant and is such a vital character to lose when he finally does decide to leave, i was worried that his departure would be the final straw for Eastenders, as i would hate for it to end.  :Sad:

----------


## alan45

> The Beeb's Spin Doctors have now officially denied the Mirror's story.  
> 
> Adam remains, for now.


Cue *EXPLOSIVE* :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   and *SENSATIONAL*  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  storyline for EE's very own Harry Ramsden

----------


## Pinkbanana

> That's only because of the rubbish storylines they give him, like the current WTF trust stuff.


Exactly, they have run out of ideas/storylines for him. I think its time Mr Ian Beale was axed. Sad to hear that he's not leaving, after all!!!  :Sad:

----------


## Luna

The BBC today categorically denied reports in a Sunday newspaper that Adam Woodyatt is to quit EastEnders. 

The 37-year-old actor, who plays the only remaining original Walford character Ian Beale, was reportedly "totally fed up" with his role and had informed bosses that he wanted to leave. 

A spokeswoman for the soap told DS: "There is absolutely no truth in this story whatsoever."

This fresh claim comes only a month after the news that Wendy Richard is to leave the Square at Christmas. At the same time, it was suggested that Woodyatt was also threatening to quit.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> Cue *EXPLOSIVE*  and *SENSATIONAL*  storyline for EE's very own Harry Ramsden


Beales Plaice battered by Darren Miller with a pencil case, then fried by bedsores from Keef Miller's armchair.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Although I am not a fan of Adam or his alter ego Ian Beale. I wouldn't blame him if he did quit the show because of crappy storylines.  Lets face it the plots they have been given him, Dot and Pauline lately have been shocking. It's like lets use the same old story for Ian where they introduce a new female character who has a relationship with him and then does the dirty on him then to put the icing on the cake he gets beaten up by the chuckle brothers. but then they can bring in a young person without any acting expereince behind them and write fbby new plots for them. If EE is to be the great british soap it once was it needs to have a mass clean out of cast members and crappy writers and them go back to it just being on tv twice a week

----------


## Mr Humphries

I agree completely !!  :Clap:   :Clap:  

Twice a week would be far better.

----------


## callummc

this probably means that ian woodyat is up for contract and has demanded a massive pay rise and is now getteng it after leaking the story to the papers

----------


## Babe14

Won't be long before this "rumour" becomes reality espec as his current storyline is the same old one. Instead of Phil bullying him etc we now have Dawn blackmailing him. Prior to that we had more repetition with the Grant/Jane affair. No wonder Adam is p/d off, my advice to him is walk mate, you deserve more.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> I agree completely !!   
> 
> Twice a week would be far better.


Even three times a week would be enough for me.  

Of course this applies to ALL soaps, not just EE.

----------


## alan45

From Todays Sunday Mirror   (yes the same paper that last week announced he was quitting)    :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
EASTENDERS is striking back in the ratings war with a sensational new storyline. 

Long-suffering chip shop owner Ian Beale, played by actor Adam Woodyatt, will hit rock bottom after learning that his partner Jane has had a secret affair with Grant Mitchell (Ross Kemp). 

Arch-enemy Phil Mitchell, played by Steve McFadden, drops the bombshell in an angry confrontation. 

An insider said: "Ian can't believe that Jane could cheat on him - let alone with a Mitchell. 

"And to have the news broken to him by Phil just makes it all the worse. 

"He takes it very badly indeed. He is devastated and humiliated by the revelations, things are going to get very dark. Ian loves Jane but this is the ultimate betrayal." 


Insiders say the scenes, due to be screened in the next few months, will be one of the show's biggest storylines. 


Ian will be told the news when he comes to blows with mechanic Phil after he refuses to pay for work done on his car. 


Their dispute descends into all-out war when Walford hardman Phil drops the news about his brother's secret romance with cafe worker Jane (Laurie Brett). 


A source added: "Adam is thrilled with the storyline. He'd been getting down about Ian's role and it was said he was thinking of quitting. 


"But he's very happy with what the producers have got planned for him." 


Adam, 38, has played businessman Ian since the show started in 1985.

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

About time Ian found out, this will make for a excellent storyline, just what the show needs.

----------


## Babe14

It all sounds a  bit deja vu to me. Still I'm interested in this "Very Dark" which is connected to Ian.

----------


## Pinkbanana

> About time Ian found out, this will make for a excellent storyline, just what the show needs.


Yeah, pleased about this, Ian getting a decent storyline, rather than the daft business with the masons or whatever that Walford Business men's society thingy is!

Hope he gets the upper hand (for once) with Phil! That he, er... doesn't end up with tomato sauce on his face, or head flushed down the loo, yet again!!! lol

----------


## Katy

Just what EE needs. I think if he quit it would be a big lost i like the old characters. Like Pauline and Ian and the Mitchells.

----------


## callummc

at first i thought that sounds good but on thinking about it all i can think is "here we go again"

----------


## Babe14

Same here also I thought oh no could this be another character assassination job? From what I can remember things got pretty dark with Cindy, maybe it's going to be a reversal??

----------


## lollymay

im glad hes staying and im glad that hes getting a decent storyline

----------


## Chris_2k11

> EASTENDERS is striking back in the ratings war with a *sensational* new storyline.


What's the betting it will be about as sensational as Pauline Fowler making a cup of tea.

----------


## Siobhan

> What's the betting it will be about as sensational as Pauline Fowler making a cup of tea.


Dont' all soaps say that.. Sensational, explosive, blah blah blah.. most of the time it is a load of drivel..

----------


## littlemo

I know I can't see it being that big a deal to be honest. Grant isn't even in it anymore. It's just Ian being cheated on yet again. 

Not sure what he'll do probably make her suffer in anyway he knows how. I don't think Jane would put up with being treated that way though.

----------


## alan45

> im glad hes staying and im glad that hes getting a decent storyline


 The storyline may be good on paper but they will need to recruit some decent writers to make it plausible after the horlicks they have made recently with character personality changes.  However the Prima Donna that is Miss Piggy is due to return soon so no doubt a New Shocking Explosive Sensational Storyline will have to be written for her latest return so poor old Ian will be sidelined again :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Pinkbanana

> However the Prima Donna that is Miss Piggy is due to return soon so no doubt a New Shocking Explosive Sensational Storyline will have to be written for her latest return.


Miss Piggy? lol Do you mean Sharon Watts, er..I mean, Rickman?

I didnt think she had any plans to return in the foreseeable future...well not until panto season is over.

----------


## crazygirl

ian to stay  :Cheer:   :Cheer:   :Cheer:   :Cheer:

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

I remember thinking weeks ago after Grant let that this was the one "silent affair" where Jane chose Ian, the affair ended and Grant left. Nobody knew about it apart from Phil and Pat and it was idden and very mch in the past, so it made a nice change but now the past gets raked up, again. I actually liked Grant's phone call to Jane before he left when he said it was no ordinary affair and that it wasspecial and he knew she couldn't speak freely with Ian there. To me he sounded more like a father figure though when he said that, he kind of reminded me of a father figure.

----------


## crazygirl

sharon marshall asked Adam Woodyatt if the rumour was true about him leaving and he knew nothing about this!! he said no im not leaving he said if i am i havnt been told yet

----------


## alan45

From todays Sun

EASTENDERS loser-in-love Ian Beale is getting married â for the FOURTH time. 

Ian (Adam Woodyatt) and Jane Collins (Laurie Brett) wed even though she bedded Grant Mitchell. 

First wife Cindy Williams (Michelle Collins) hired a hitman to kill him. 

Melanie Healy (Tamzin Outhwaite) walked out hours after their wedding because he lied about his daughter having cancer. 



Will it last? ..



And Ian dumped Laura Dunn (Hannah Waterman) thinking he wasnât the dad of her son Bobby.

Executive producer Kate Harwood said: âSo donât expect a blissful wedding day.â

*Blissful and EE*  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Luna

it will all end in tears - whats the point in him getting married really this is all getting a bit old now

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

It would be great if Grant showed up and ruined it all.

----------


## tammyy2j

Run Jane Run away from loser Ian Beale i think he is perfect with Dawn Swann/Miller as both are airhead losers

----------


## lollymay

i dont think they should get married  - i like jane and grant better together!

----------


## crazygirl

ian getting married again!!.......cool

----------


## Siobhan

> ian getting married again!!.......cool


sorry crazygirl.. it is not you again this time

Can't believe they are doing this.. it this before or after the whole Grant mitchell affair comes out???

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

I was thinking that. Maybe Phil lets the cat out of the bag just after they get married?? I think that would be a good storyline.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

oh how original of the writers to come up with that storyline, when ratings are falling lets marry off Ian beale and get the mitchells to ruin the marriage.

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

Yeah, but you know how predictable the writers of EE are. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Chris_2k11

My guess is Cindy will return from the dead and gatecrash it all. Place your bets now.  :Ninja:

----------


## Siobhan

> My guess is Cindy will return from the dead and gatecrash it all. Place your bets now.


my bets are on Janine coming back and telling Jane that Ian slept with her and then Laura returns from the dead with Cindy to enact revenge.. then Mel comes in and sleeps with phil on the registars (sp) desk and then shoots everyone!!

----------


## Chris_2k11

> my bets are on Janine coming back and telling Jane that Ian slept with her and then Laura returns from the dead with Cindy to enact revenge.. then Mel comes in and sleeps with phil on the registars (sp) desk and then shoots everyone!!


 :Thumbsup:  Sounds like the producers perfect storyline.  :Thumbsup:  They are writing the script as we speak.  :Angel:

----------


## Debs

LOL siobhan!! 

im so bored of ian and his marriages! this one wont last and in 2 years time well be sat here talking about his next wedding  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

BOORING!!!

----------


## Chris_2k11

> im so bored of ian and his marriages! this one wont last and in 2 years time well be sat here talking about his next wedding


2034 - Ian Beale's 22nd marriage.  :Smile:

----------


## alan45

> 2034 - Ian Beale's 22nd marriage.


 Beetroot man gets out of jail free again

Den returns from the Dead again

Walford Utd win the FA cup in Cardiff (Wembley still not finished.)

Mis Piggy takes time out from panto to make a sensational return to an explosive storyline which is set to rock Albert Square

----------


## callummc

well alan your storylines for the future sound better than the drivel we are getting now,all they need to do is change its name to deadenders

----------


## Red08

How crap is that - we've seen this soooooo many times before it is getting boring now - I was pleased when I thought it might be leaving.  he's far too annoying lately - his scenes are a complete waste of time.

----------


## alan45

> well alan your storylines for the future sound better than the drivel we are getting now,all they need to do is change its name to deadenders


 PEOPLE HAVE BEEN CALLING IT THAT FOR YEARS :Rotfl:

----------


## Chloe O'brien

of course you know the real reason they are planning to have Ian & Jane marry? its to bring frank back, he will be the surprise male stripper at Jane's hen night complete with rotating bow-tie  :Sick:

----------


## alan45

> of course you know the real reason they are planning to have Ian & Jane marry? its to bring frank back, he will be the surprise male stripper at Jane's hen night complete with rotating bow-tie


 Gee thanks Kathyou have just put me off my supper :Sick:

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Ian marrying for a 4th time to Jane will just be a disaster..all his marriages have been disasters, though it would be nice for a change, if Ian and Jane got married and settled down to be happy, and not be a repetitive storyline of Ian's failed marriage again.

----------


## alan45

> Ian marrying for a 4th time to Jane will just be a disaster..all his marriages have been disasters, though it would be nice for a change, if Ian and Jane got married and settled down to be happy, and not be a repetitive storyline of Ian's failed marriage again.


 Happy marriage and Deadenders dont appear in the same sentence

----------


## Kim

Well with that sentence at the bottom like that I think she will have another affair, find out that she is pregnant, tell someone and then they blurt it out on the wedding day.

----------


## soapyclean

Jane gets cold feet and legs it  :Clap:  

Ian decides that Jane can stop working for him and just look after his kids  :Nono:  

Gwant comes back and steals Jane from Ian  :Stick Out Tongue:  

Phil and Jane have a one night stand the eve of the wedding  :Rotfl:

----------


## Pinkbanana

If I was Jane I'd be putting on my trainers and running to the hills!!! Ian's past track record in the marriage department isnt the best, ie 2 dead wives and the other one (isnt she on the run?) left the country. :EEK!:  

Run Jane run!!!!!! lol

----------


## Mr Humphries

Ian's alright really deep down, he would not treat Jane like Phil or Grant treat women, yeah they might be a bit of rough but Ian is not nasty or violent.

This whole gossip about Phil and Jane just makes me sick  :Sick:   :Sick:   :Sick:

----------


## Nelli

Heard on Red Dragon this morning that Ian Beale will die in some way connected to an arguement with Phil over a saveloy.

I'm not sure that sounds credible?  Anyone else got any more ideas as to whether or not it is true?

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

It was on the front of the Daily Star this morning with the headline "Ian's a Dead Ender" so it may be true! I can't believe it if it is true though, it'll be the last of the original characters gone! If he is leaving, i do hope he gets a better exit than Pauline did.

----------


## Debs

I hadnt heard he was leaving!  :EEK!:  

Although daily star arent always a very reliable source!

----------


## Carlyyy.maytee

> It was on the front of the Daily Star this morning with the headline "Ian's a Dead Ender" so it may be true! I can't believe it if it is true though, it'll be the last of the original characters gone! If he is leaving, i do hope he gets a better exit than Pauline did.


Pauline did get a bad exit she should have got a better one because she had been in the soap for ages.

Ian beale is annoying though.

----------


## Chris_2k11

To be honest I don't think i'd be too bothered if he did leave  :Embarrassment:   I mean he doesn't exactly do much these days does he. The last time he was properly watchable was probably when he was with Mel or Laura. He's gone a bit boring these past few years. I like him with Jane but its not exactly gripping stuff when they're on screen together is it  :Embarrassment:   If they hadn't of been stupid enough to kill off Cindy then they could have brought her back one day to spice things up. Too late now though  :Nono:

----------


## Footie_Chick

Well if he does go i wonder what will happen to Jane and the kids as i think they have a lot of potential to do well.

----------


## Bryan

Daily Star says it all, weren't they the ones that reported that Ben was going to burn down the Queen Vic?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

To be honest I wouldn't care if Ian left, so what if hes the longest serving cast member, its not like anyone like hes character, or that he's given any decent storylines. They are just re-using this Phil/Ian feud which has run out of full and is a mockery of it's formal self, they are middle aged men with children to look after, they should be droppping this petty feud now. Ian has never appealed to me and never will, so why not kill him off - saying that Phil would get away scotch free knowing Walford's police force - the ones that never checked up on Sam when she fled to brazil, and if he got to trial he'd be found not guilty. Again.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Carlyyy.maytee

> Daily Star says it all, weren't they the ones that reported that Ben was going to burn down the Queen Vic?  
> 
> To be honest I wouldn't care if Ian left, so what if hes the longest serving cast member, its not like anyone like hes character, or that he's given any decent storylines. They are just re-using this Phil/Ian feud which has run out of full and is a mockery of it's formal self, they are middle aged men with children to look after, they should be droppping this petty feud now. Ian has never appealed to me and never will, so why not kill him off - saying that Phil would get away scotch free knowing Walford's police force - the ones that never checked up on Sam when she fled to brazil, and if he got to trial he'd be found not guilty. Again.


That would be good if Ben burnt down the Queen Vic and Stella died

----------


## Abbie

Oh my god, is he really leaving, I think it will be werid without me, even though he annoys the hell out of me

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Taken from Digital Spy:

The BBC today categorically denied a claim in a Sunday newspaper that the only remaining original EastEnders cast member would be killed off next month. 

The Daily Star on Sunday suggested that veteran Walford actor Adam Woodyatt â who plays chippy owner Ian Beale â has filmed his final scenes for an episode which is to air at the end of next month. 

The episode in question will involve the biggest stunt the BBC soap has ever seen and viewers will be left on the edge of their seats as to the outcome. 

The story claimed that two endings to the ongoing Mitchell-Beale feud have been filmed â one where Ian dies and the other where he survives. 

A spokesperson for the soap, however, told DS: "We don't comment on future storylines but Adam Woodyatt is definitely not leaving the show."

This is the second time that programme makers have denied claims that Woodyatt would be leaving â the first being only a month after Wendy Richard sensationally quit the Square at the end of last year. 

So it looks like it isn't true.

----------


## Carlyyy.maytee

Does digital spy lie a lot?

Or something

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

No the article is from the BBC, so i doubt they would have lied. Digital Spy is just reporting what the BBC said, i think it is quite reliable.

----------


## Carlyyy.maytee

Oh good The aritcles are good atm




> No the article is from the BBC, so i doubt they would have lied. Digital Spy is just reporting what the BBC said, i think it is quite reliable.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> To be honest I wouldn't care if Ian left, so what if hes the longest serving cast member, its not like anyone like hes character, or that he's given any decent storylines. They are just re-using this Phil/Ian feud which has run out of full and is a mockery of it's formal self, they are middle aged men with children to look after, they should be droppping this petty feud now. Ian has never appealed to me and never will, so why not kill him off - saying that Phil would get away scotch free knowing Walford's police force - the ones that never checked up on Sam when she fled to brazil, and if he got to trial he'd be found not guilty. Again.


I agree about the Phil feud.  I find it a complete turn off and very petty for two men in their 40s.  The storylining is so so lazy, with Phil winning every time.  It's like something out of a panto, but without the horse.  It's all a bit After the Lord Mayor's Show.

That said, I rate Adam W very highly and would be gutted if he ever leaves (which I think he will eventually).  He's the last link to the original EE, and EE are really thin on the ground for long-termers (just Dot, Pat, Ian and kids, Jim and the awful Mitchells left from the 20th Century).  He just needs a decent storyline, and I hope the scriptwriters allow him to settle down with Jane.

----------

Chloe O'brien (09-04-2007)

----------


## Kim

This was in the daily star and the daily express, and it's been said that they've filmed 2 endings, one where he doesn't die, with only a handful of people knowing the final outcome.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

> Originally Posted by bondboffin
> 
> 
>  
> To be honest I wouldn't care if Ian left, so what if hes the longest serving cast member, its not like anyone like hes character, or that he's given any decent storylines. They are just re-using this Phil/Ian feud which has run out of full and is a mockery of it's formal self, they are middle aged men with children to look after, they should be droppping this petty feud now. Ian has never appealed to me and never will, so why not kill him off - saying that Phil would get away scotch free knowing Walford's police force - the ones that never checked up on Sam when she fled to brazil, and if he got to trial he'd be found not guilty. Again. 
> 
> 
> I agree about the Phil feud. I find it a complete turn off and very petty for two men in their 40s. The storylining is so so lazy, with Phil winning every time. It's like something out of a panto, but without the horse. It's all a bit After the Lord Mayor's Show.
> 
> That said, I rate Adam W very highly and would be gutted if he ever leaves (which I think he will eventually). He's the last link to the original EE, and EE are really thin on the ground for long-termers (just Dot, Pat, Ian and kids, Jim and the awful Mitchells left from the 20th Century). He just needs a decent storyline, and I hope the scriptwriters allow him to settle down with Jane.


While I make no bones about my dislike for soaps and certain characters in them Ian being one of them.  The blame has to lie with the writers. Time and time again we have heard that chracters are being written out of a progammes because the excuse is the writers have taken the character as far as they can go. "funny  how the writers of corrie can give Ken Barlow over 40 years of dialog and EE provide Dot with over 20 years but not provied Ian with anything other than having his head shoved down the loo or the mitchell beating the living daylights out of him.

I'm sorry but Adam's character Ian is not one of my favourite actors but in his defence he deserves better and its time they pulled their fingure out of their bums and give the viewers the programmes they pay for and deserve.  At the end of the day do EE really believe that the likes of Stacy, Carly and sean are going to be gracing our screens in 20 years time. I think not. So it's high mighty time they delivered the goods and if Adam does decied to leave EE I wish im all the best and may his career flourish.

----------


## parkerman

> I agree about the Phil feud.  I find it a complete turn off and very petty for two men in their 40s.  The storylining is so so lazy, with Phil winning every time.  It's like something out of a panto, but without the horse.  It's all a bit After the Lord Mayor's Show.


Although I agree with those sentiments, Ian is not in his 40s...is he? He was about 15 or 16 when Eastenders started 22 years ago wasn't he?

Anyway, I think an argument over a saveloy would be great. It would bring a long needed touch of class to Eastenders... :Thumbsup:

----------


## JustJodi

> Does digital spy lie a lot?
> 
> Or something


*it is not always the most reliable source,why not look into it and see what you think ??? Oh I remember you do not watch EE on reg basis just ominibus once in a while,,,*

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> Ian is not in his 40s...is he? He was about 15 or 16 when Eastenders started 22 years ago wasn't he?


Whoops, I forgot he was 16 when he started, and Ian was 14, so he's 36 now.  Close though. 




> Anyway, I think an argument over a saveloy would be great. It would bring a long needed touch of class to Eastenders...


Well, it's a start....

----------


## CrazyLea

> Ian Beale will die in some way connected to an arguement with Phil over a saveloy


Isn't a saveloy a sausage  :Lol: . That would just be sad and weird  :Stick Out Tongue: . 



> its not like anyone like hes character, or that he's given any decent storylines.


Hmm, I hate to admit it, but I like Ian lol.  :Embarrassment:  *Hides from everyone  :Lol: *. I hate the Phil/Ian feud, but I do like Ian.

----------


## alan45

> Ian Beale will die in some way connected to an arguement with Phil over a saveloy
> 			
> 		
> 
> Isn't a saveloy a sausage . That would just be sad and weird . 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like Ian/Adam too. He is a much better actor than the Beetroot Dogger

----------

CrazyLea (10-04-2007)

----------


## parkerman

I like Ian too. I prefer both Adam the actor and Ian the character to Steve/Phil.

So you're not alone, CrazyLea. :Smile:

----------

CrazyLea (10-04-2007)

----------


## Richie_lecturer

I'm the same.  Ian/Adam is great, the Mitchells are old hat, stale, and counterproductive.

----------


## alan45

> I'm the same.  Ian/Adam is great, the Mitchells are old hat, stale, and counterproductive.


Especially Peggy , Fill and Gwant yet the beeb continues to spend huge sums bringing them back each time Phill goes dooging, Gwant goes off to save the world or the poison dwarf goe in search of a new toyboy lover

----------


## Richie_lecturer

I don't know about the Mitchells.  That sounds more Yes Minister.  :Smile:

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

> viewers will be left on the edge of their seats as to the outcome


I highly doubt that  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  when was the last time 'viewers were on the edge of their seats' watching Eastenders? i know i haven't been for at least a year, maybe more.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Indeed.  With EE these days I'm only on the edge of my seat, if I'm about to either turn the TV off halfway through, or put the kettle on after 10 minutes.

----------


## Bad Wolf

maybe we should start a pitition to get ee killed off and not just weasle beale, i cannot stand the show anymore

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Oh I wouldn't go that far yet Rach.  If they can just employ some half decent storyliners instead of all this OTT nonsense, the show would probably bounce back soon enough.

----------


## CrazyLea

.. Or/and some decent actors. Seriously.. get rid of; Dawn, Naomi, Gus, Ben, Preeti, Chelsea, Deano, Peggy, Phil and *probably* more.  :Searchme: .

----------


## Bad Wolf

> Oh I wouldn't go that far yet Rach. If they can just employ some half decent storyliners instead of all this OTT nonsense, the show would probably bounce back soon enough.


they need a complete clear out, there are so many characters i dont give a monkeys about anymore

the talent they do have is massively underused - such as phil "park life" daniels

----------


## Richie_lecturer

I agree totally with both of you, although I can't stand Kevin Wicks myself.

Ian himself is a great example of badly used talent.  Adam Woodyatt is worthy of so much more.

----------

alvinsduckie (18-04-2007)

----------


## Katy

Appernetly its not true, accoreding to Inside soap. They reported this morning that EEs longest serving cast member would not be killed off.

----------


## alan45

EastEnders star Adam Woodyatt has signed a new Â£320,000 contract with the BBC soap.

The actor, who plays Ian Beale, will now stay on the show for at least another year. News of Adam's new deal comes after producers denied a tabloid report claiming that Ian would be killed off earlier this month.

An insider told The Mirror: "Adam is the last man standing from the starting lineup and there's always the possibility that he might go and do something else after 22 years in Albert Square.

"However, he's got some brilliant storylines coming up and he's decided now is not the time for a departure. Everyone is thrilled he's staying."

----------


## Pinkbanana

Im soooo pleased Adam is staying. I like the Beales family and think there is a lot of scope there for some good future storylines (fingers crossed anyhow)!  :Smile:

----------


## Chris_2k11

I personally don't see the point in him anymore. He's about as useful as Gus these days.

----------


## alan45

> I personally don't see the point in him anymore. He's about as useful as Gus these days.


Beetrootman needs someone to bully.  Seriously though Adam is a good actor and deserves to stay but needs better storylines. He is far superior to some of the new alleged talent

----------

CrazyLea (30-04-2007)

----------


## snapper

Glad Adam is staying. Hes a good actor and sadly he can only do what the script writers ask of him.

----------


## Kim

Â£320,000?! You could have fooled me into thinking that this was April Fools. I don't like him with decent storylines - he's too busy having a feud with Phil because of the background for my liking. That sum of money shows how desperate they are, because he's the only original left.

----------


## tammyy2j

what a shame i was hoping him and Phil would die or leave

----------


## Jojo

Adam is a great actor and I'm glad they've kept him in EE (even though I don't watch any more)  Its the scriptwriters that should be slated, not the actors (or at least not Adam)  He can only act out to the best of his ability the daft storylines, like the continuing feud  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  that are given to him.  I hope they make it more worth his while and give him something more meaty.

----------


## Perdita

EASTENDER Ian Beale has the most valuable house in soapland, say property experts. 

His four-bed semi-detached with loft conversion in TVâs Walford would be worth Â£597,233. 

Neighbours the Trueman family (Â£587,337) and the Wicksâs home (Â£502,391) make up the top three with their proximity to the Queen Vic pub, market and Tube station. 

Property valuation website Zoopla matched the four main TV soapsâ locations to real life areas. 

EastEndersâ Walford (equivalent to Walthamstow, East London) has top average house prices at Â£439,785. Emmerdale (Esholt, Yorkshire Dales) was next at Â£229,207 while Hollyoaks (Chester) was Â£193,698. 

Coronation Street (Salford, Gtr Manchester) came last with Â£96,341. 

EastEnders saw rises of around 25 per cent in the past three years, but they have fallen three per cent since February. 


From The Sun

----------

.:SpIcYsPy:. (15-05-2008), Joanne (15-05-2008)

----------


## Joanne

So Kevin and Sally's valuation at Â£98,000 wasn't unrealistic then, I thought it seemed too low when I watched it.

I'd love to live in a village like Emmerdale!

----------


## Katy

that sounds about right! Its weird seeing house valuations. Makes it seem really real.

----------


## Abbie

Thats sounds crazy, isnt the Beales house the old Fowlers house? I always thought that looked fairly small, my house isnt worth that much and its slightly bigger!

----------


## di marco

i thought it only had 3 bedrooms?




> Thats sounds crazy, isnt the Beales house the old Fowlers house? I always thought that looked fairly small, my house isnt worth that much and its slightly bigger!


it depends where in the country you live as well, london is really expensive to live in therefore the houseprices are more expensive than they are in other parts of the country

----------


## Abbie

Yeah I know, still Cheshire is still expenisve, london must be ridiculously expensive

----------


## Joanne

Yes. London is ridiculously expensive.

I never understood how Gus could afford a two bedroomed flat on a road-sweeper's salary and still have enough money left over to regularly go drinking and clubbing. Same with Shirley, she's just a part-time barmaid!

----------

.:SpIcYsPy:. (15-05-2008)

----------


## Chris_2k11

Shocking house prices in London, my uncle lives there and can only afford a flat.

----------


## tammyy2j

Ian Beale faces financial ruin when his business empire is hit by the credit crunch.

To prove even Walford cannot escape the worldâs financial crisis, whining Ian will be forced to tighten his belt or risk losing everything he has worked for.

Ian (Adam Woodyatt, 40) has a number of businesses, including the Squareâs cafÃ©, and a string of properties he rents out.

But in the coming weeks he will struggle to fill his luxury flats, giving him a massive cashflow crisis.

He is even forced to consider cancelling Christmas because he cannot afford to buy presents for his children and wife Jane (Laurie Brett, 38). 

Desperate Ian also starts charging cafÃ© customers and staff to use the toilet in a desperate bid to get the cash flowing again.

A show insider said: âIan knows he needs to make every penny count or heâll be ruined.â

----------


## moonstorm

I did wonder if they would bring the credit crunch into it but why always pick on poor Ian!!

----------

CrazyLea (16-11-2008)

----------


## sindydoll

he will come up trumps he always does

----------


## JustJodi

*Hmmmmmm now this is going to be really interesting,,   I love it when Ian is backed into a corner...*

----------


## Abbie

Could he become bankrupt again?

----------


## Perdita

Ian bankrupt? When the residents of the square go into the cafe and pay for tea/coffee to take away rather than go 20 yards further and make their drinks in their own homes for a lot less money? I should not think so.  :Lol:

----------


## Abbie

Yeah but I swear hes been bankrupt before

----------


## di marco

> Yeah but I swear hes been bankrupt before


yeh i think he has been, cant remember exactly though

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Originally Posted by Abbie
> 
> 
> Yeah but I swear hes been bankrupt before
> 
> 
> yeh i think he has been, cant remember exactly though


that was a crazy episode haha! i remember it well

----------


## Kim

It was because he couldn't sell some flats or something and he couldn't pay the builder and everyone else that he owed money to. Phil wouldn't lend him some of the money to pay off some of his creditors so he was declared bankrupt.

----------

kaz21 (26-10-2017)

----------


## Perdita

As the only remaining original cast member, EastEnders veteran Adam Wooyatt celebrates his - and the BBC soap's - 25th anniversary on Friday evening with a special live episode, beamed to television sets across the nation directly from the show's home in Borehamwood, Hertfordshire. With countless duff duff cliffhanger moments under his belt, his Walford counterpart has certainly been through the mill - and has the four wives (dead or alive) to prove it. As he prepares for his 26th year of service with the flagship soap's 14th executive producer, Adam chats to DS about his two-and-a-half-decades playing Britain's most well-known tightwad Ian Beale. 

What's been the defining moment of your 25 years on the show?
"There have been hundreds of moments! I couldn't pick out one specific thing because there have been so many storylines and scenes. If you think back to the millennium storyline with Ian's wedding to Mel, it wasn't just about him getting married - it was the bit before when Ian thought Lucy had cancer. That then fed into Ian losing Mel and starting on the downward spiral, which eventually led him to bankruptcy. So it's so difficult to pick out individual ones because they all thread together."

Is the Ian/Mel storyline one of your favourites, then?
"Yeah, it was a significant one, definitely. They tried to make Ian a softer character but it wasn't long before he reverted back to normal Ian."

What do you think it is about Ian that's made him such a successful character?
"Lou Berridge was given a rough deal by the press and viewers when she took over. She had a series of circumstances beyond her control from day one, so with everything she was planning to do, something went wrong. It was like crisis management from one day to the next. Lou turned around to me one day and said, 'Ian's my chameleon, we can make him do anything'. And that's true. You can have him as a happy family man or you can have him being divisive and pitting one member of his family against the other to suit his needs. He can be tight-fisted, he can be generousâ¦ you can do pretty much whatever you want with him and justify it."

Can you remember your first scene?
"Yeah, I walked around the corner of The Vic, past the stall and Kathy turned around to me and said something like, 'Where you going?' and I said, 'I'm off to the caff' to play the machines'. She told me not to use my dinner money and I said, 'No, I'm playing with my own money!' Money was mentioned in his first couple of lines!"

When you were cast, did you ever think that you'd still be in the same job 25 years later?
"I didn't think I'd be here a year later. I only ever look at the end date on my contract - I don't look past that date. It'd just be presumptuous to do that."

Do you think EastEnders would be the same without Ian?
"The Square is the star of the show. The rest of us are replaceable. The Square's like Lost and its island. Ian will start digging down where Lucas has been burying bodies and find this big wheel where he'll take the show back to February 1985. I'd relocate the set somewhere near my house, though."

If you could bring any old character back, who would it be?
"I've got four. Gran, mum, Uncle Arthur and Mark. I got on so well with all of them. I've actually just realised that they're all from the same family! I remember doing my first emotional scene - which was the first time they used 'Julia's Theme' - when Ian went around to cry on Lou's shoulder that his dad was picking on him. Anna [Wing] was so helpful. I was 16 at the time and we suddenly had this seven-page scene ending the episode. Even with all the rehearsals, it was still daunting. She was such a great help and I've never forgotten that - I still call her Gran when I see her.

"There are too many reasons to want Gilly [Taylforth] back. She's just such a wonderful woman. I'd have her back in a heartbeat but it'd never work. I've read things on the forums about Kathy being in witness protection and faked her death - yeah, do you really want to destroy the credibility of the programme?! It was plausible with Den, but not with Kathy! Todd [Carty]'s possibly the nicest man in showbiz. And Bill Treacher used to make me laugh all the time. Did you realise that Bill Treacher's son Jamie is now in EastEnders? He plays DC Hughes!"

Do you have a favourite duff duff?
"The one which I mentioned which had the first use of 'Julia's Theme', that was special. And the one where Cindy died! The only reason I remember that one is because neither Pam nor I could keep a straight face! She'd spent the whole episode chasing me around the Square trying to tell me that Cindy was dead and when she finally caught up with me outside The Vic, we just couldn't hold back the laughter. Then there's the millennium one, too - that was pretty good."

How are the rehearsals for the live ep going?
"I've got to say that they're doing fine! June and I turned around and asked 'Can't we just come back next Friday as we know what we're doing?' Then someone from the crew turned around and pointed out that they'd like to see us perform, too!"

Apparently you're heavily involved?
"I've got a fairly big chunk to do. I got one of those special letters saying that I had a 'significant amount of dialogue' to deliver. I didn't get one of the really nice letters that said, 'You're in the back of shot and you've nothing to say'!" 

Presumably your part has a lot to do with the box that Ian's digging up at the allotment in the run-up to the live?
"Yeah, that box does come into itâ¦"


* Adam Woodyatt on Tracey, Jane and 'Who Killed Archie?'* 


I recently caught up with EastEnders' longest-serving star Adam Woodyatt to reflect on two-and-a-half decades of playing one of Britain's best-known soap characters Ian Beale.

Click here to read the first half of my interview, or read on for the rest!

You share the long-standing title with Tracey The Barmaid, too - what's Jane like to work with?
"She's very quiet! I've only ever been in a few of the scenes over the years in which she's said more than one line. If you go back, Jane was in a kids series which I can remember watching when I was a kid. She was on the flower stall when I started working here."

Do you think Tracey could have a storyline?
"I think she should remain an enigma. It's nice to have something mythical about her. The reason everyone thinks that June [Brown] was here from episode one is because the character was mentioned from ep one. It's the same with Tracey - she's always there, but then she's not always there."

Do you think characters from the younger cast - like your screen children Melissa Suffield and Thomas Law - could replicate your success? Or do you think soapland's changed?
"That'd be entirely up to them and what they want to do with their careers. Mel and Tom didn't have much to do when they were under the age of 16, but they're now starting to get more storylines and they'll get so much experience. It's a fantastic place to learn. As for characters, it's a combination of how the character's been received and whether the actor's still happy. Sometimes actors want to move on and sometimes a character doesn't work out as had been hoped."

Ian's had quite a few wives - who's been your favourite?
"I'm not answering that! No way! They're all going to be at the party and I'm not going to say that number one was better than number two who was better than three!"

Do you think he's found his soul mate in Jane?
"No - the beauty of them are that they're still looking for something better. And they'll keep doing it. Jane's had a dalliance with Grant and then recently with Masood. Ian's been a pillock again with Janine. They keep thinking that the grass is greener on the other side. They're just settling for each other."

Do you think Ian would have had the nerve to kill Archie?
"He's certainly got a motive! Anything's possible. At Christmas, Ian was so desperate to keep Jane having only just got her back that he could have done anything. It's certainly plausible."

As a viewer, who do you think killed Archie?
"So far, I've gone through seven different people. I've been changing my mind each week. I was convinced it was Sam. Then I thought it was Ronnie. Then I thought it was Phil because he asked Shirley for the alibi. Then I was being so daft with the laptop that I thought it was me. Then I thought Janine, then Ryan. This week it's back with Samâ¦"

What was your reaction when you heard that Barbara was leaving?
"Gutted. It's the end of an era for EastEnders but it's not the end of the show and it's not the end of the Mitchells. I think Barbara will find it quite difficult [to leave] because if you've been turning up at work every day for so long and then you don't, it's a wrench. We all know there'll still be contact, though - we just won't see her at work."

What have been your thoughts about Diederick's reign at the top?
"He's done really, really well. Kate Harwood got us out of a bit of a crisis and Diederick continued that success and brought the show back to its strengths."

Looking forward to Bryan taking over?
"I'm looking forward to it. I've not met him yet, but have been talking to various cast members who know him. Everybody talks and everyone's curious what a new boss is going to be like. I think this is my 14th boss!"

What's the latest with your Haiti event?
"We have about 50 cast from various soaps. EastEnders have abut 25 going and Emmerdale have 11. It's been a little difficult with everyone's schedule so it's been difficult for everyone to fully commit. The staging's all been sorted, the funfair's booked and we have some brilliant auction items."

----------

Dazzle (17-02-2010)

----------


## Dazzle

DC Hughes is Bill Treacher's son  :EEK!:

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders' Ian Beale will ask his long-suffering wife Jane to renew their wedding vows. 

The guilt-ridden wimp - who has been secretly bedding middle-aged minx Glenda Mitchell (Glynis Barber) - will attempt to make amends by presenting his wife with an elaborate cake reading, "Will you marry me - again?"

With Jane (Laurie Brett) overcome by emotion at the public proposal in the Queen Vic, she automatically accepts her hapless husband's seemingly romantic offer.

However, cash-strapped Glenda is determined to make some money out of her liaison with Ian (Adam Woodyatt), and demands the terrified dad buys her silence.

An 'EastEnders' insider told Inside Soap magazine: "Jane would be absolutely heartbroken if she discovered that Ian has been cheating. They've had their fair share of troubles but the revelation could be the last straw.

"Glenda turns up on Ian's doorstep with an ultimatum - give her ÃÂ£5,000 or she'll tell Jane everything. She's practically been forced out of the Square by the rest of the Mitchell clan, so she's got nothing left to lose."

Whether cowardly Ian will eventually summon the courage to tell Jane the heartbreaking truth about his saucy affair remains to be seen.

(C) BANG Media International

----------

matt1378 (07-03-2011)

----------


## Siobhan

She has been asking him that for ages... it is her line "Give me 5 grand or I will tell <insert name of person's partner she has cheated on>" It is almost becoming her catch phrase like Peggy's "gerroutta ma pub"

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders' Glenda Mitchell thinks she is doing Jane Beale "a favour" by revealing her saucy affair with Ian. 

The middle-aged minx - who has been bedding both bad boy Phil Mitchell (Steve McFadden) and Walford wimp Ian Beale (Adam Woodyatt) - truly believes unsuspecting Jane (Laurie Brett) will benefit from knowing about her husband's infidelities.

Glynis Barber - who plays Glenda in the BBC One soap - explained: "In a way Glenda actually believes she would be doing Jane a favour by telling her. Jane would know that Ian isn't worth her time because he'll cheat on her.

"Plus, Glenda sees it as a way of getting a little bit of revenge on Phil."

However, while her hard exterior would suggest otherwise, Glynis believes her scheming alter-ego really did love Phil, despite him being engaged to hard-faced Shirley Carter (Linda Henry).

She added: "Glenda had real feelings for Phil. She wanted them to be a couple. But not now. There's bad blood between them - she hates him."

(C) BANG Media International

----------


## Perdita

DOWNTRODDEN Jane Beale will get her own back on love-rat husband Ian by having a sneaky one-night stand.   :EEK!:  

We can reveal that Jane, played by Laurie Brett, 42, goes on a boozy night out next month with her pals at the Queen Vic and catches the attention of a hunky punter called Martin (Alasdair Harvey).

After flirting most of the night, she ends up going home with him.

Fans will see them slip between the sheets for a saucy session.

But viewers will be left wondering whether she will come clean to Ian (Adam Woodyatt, 42) or stay quiet.

Jane has been plotting to leave Ian after finding out he had an affair with Glenda Mitchell.

----------


## Siobhan

Why does she have to come clean to Ian?? they are broken up and in the process of a divorce.. what she does and who she does it with is not concern of Ian

----------


## Dazzle

> Why does she have to come clean to Ian?? they are broken up and in the process of a divorce.. what she does and who she does it with is not concern of Ian


She seems to be still living at the house, though - it's an awkward situation.

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders star Adam Woodyatt has suggested that his character Ian Beale needs time as a single man to get his life back on track.

Ian split from wife Jane earlier this year and though they are still living under the same roof, the situation changes in next week's episodes as his long-suffering partner finally packs her bags and walks out.

Jane's departure will leave Ian and Bobby as the only people still living at the Beale house as Peter and Lucy have also left Walford.

Speaking to Soaplife about Ian's future without Jane, Woodyatt commented: "He isn't ready to let go of her - but I think he needs to start rebuilding his life on his own."

The actor confirmed that Ian is devastated to lose Jane and tries desperately to win her back until the very last moment.

He said: "He watches heartbroken as Jane moves out. He's devastated. He's had a string of marriages that never worked out, but Jane was always there caring for and loving him. He desperately apologises and tries to get her to stay, telling her he loves her - but it's too late."

Laurie Brett, who plays Jane, is currently on maternity leave from EastEnders.

----------


## Perdita

IAN Beale will sink to an all-time low when he claims his wife is dead so he can bed a new woman.

EastEnders fans will know that his missus Jane left following a bitter break-up.

Next month Ian (Adam Woodyatt, 43) will decide to âget back on the horseâ and realises heâll receive more sympathy from women if they think heâs a widower.

So when he meets newcomer Cheryl, played by Heather Craney, he puts his plan into action.

A show source said: âIan will do anything. Heâs pathetic. But his lie will catch up with him.â

Daily Star

----------

Dazzle (04-07-2011), matt1378 (05-07-2011)

----------


## Dazzle

What a slimeball!

----------


## tammyy2j

I though it was talking about Heather Trott played by Cheryl Fergison  :Embarrassment:

----------


## JustJodi

> IAN Beale will sink to an all-time low when he claims his wife is dead so he can bed a new woman.
> 
> EastEnders fans will know that his missus Jane left following a bitter break-up.
> 
> Next month Ian (Adam Woodyatt, 43) will decide to âget back on the horseâ and realises heâll receive more sympathy from women if they think heâs a widower.
> 
> So when he meets newcomer Cheryl, played by Heather Craney, he puts his plan into action.
> 
> A show source said: âIan will do anything. Heâs pathetic. But his lie will catch up with him.â
> ...


*Ian is always caught lying,,LOL*

----------


## Perdita

EASTENDERS character Ian Beale is set to get married for the FIFTH time.

The ladiesâ man, played by Adam Woodyatt, 43, will pop the question to former stripper Mandy Salter, who only returned to the BBC soap in August, having left *Albert Square 17 years before.

A BBC insider said: âIn true soap style no one knows whether they will make it down the aisle.â



Read more: http://www.mirror.co.uk/celebs/news/...#ixzz1aFwvLqrW

----------


## Dutchgirl

You know for such a dull and offensive person he married quiet a lot.

----------


## tammyy2j

Are they an actual couple now?

----------


## parkerman

> You know for such a dull and offensive person he married quiet a lot.


Yes although one wife tried to have him killed and another didn't even last the wedding day out!

----------


## Perdita

'EastEnders' Ian proposes to Mandy: Promo pics, spoilers

EastEnders fans received some surprising news at the weekend when it was revealed that Ian Beale will pop the question to returnee Mandy Salter in a forthcoming storyline.

The shock proposal airs in next week's episodes, which means we can now bring you some more details of how it all comes about.

While Ian and Mandy have appeared to just have a friendship so far, next week we see that the Walford businessman is hoping for more as he gets jealous when the mischievous blonde starts flirting with Jack Branning (Scott Maslen).

Desperate to impress Mandy (Nicola Stapleton), Ian comes home in a flash sports car which captures her attention, but his success with Mandy doesn't last for long as they later have an argument and he crosses the line by telling her to "get upstairs", implying that she's there for sex.

Furious with Ian (Adam Woodyatt), Mandy immediately goes on the rampage by smashing up his car with a golf club and throwing paint over the bonnet, even after he confesses that the vehicle is rented and not purchased!

In the doghouse following her explosive outburst, Mandy goes to stay with Pat (Pam St Clement) and begins to see Ian in a new light when the Albert Square matriarch tells her about his softer side.

At the same time, Ian has a heart-to-heart with Alfie (Shane Richie) about his woes with Mandy, declaring that he's now through with women for good. However, Alfie gives his friend some much-needed advice by admitting that his life with Kat isn't nearly as perfect as people might expect.

When Alfie explains that sometimes the perfect partner only exists in the imagination, his words strike a chord with Ian, who's later in a calmer mood when Mandy pays him a visit to apologise.

Ian and Mandy soon open up to each other, with both admitting that they just want to be loved. Ian then leaves Mandy stunned by asking her to marry him. Will Mandy accept?

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders star Nicola Stapleton has admitted that her character Mandy Salter is "shocked" when Ian Beale proposes to her in a forthcoming storyline.

Mandy has been living with Ian (Adam Woodyatt) in recent weeks but their ongoing storyline is about to take a surprising twist when the Walford businessman asks her to marry him.

Stapleton, offering Mandy's take on the pair's relationship, told All About Soap: "I think it's more of a friendship for her. They're two people who are both a bit lost in their lives at the moment, and they're just having a laugh together. He gives her stability and makes her feel safe, while she gives him a whole new lease of life."

"Everybody thinks she's a gold-digger, and there are certainly lots of indications that she might be, but there's a real connection between her and Ian as well," she continued. "I wouldn't say that it's deeply romantic, but it's definitely there."

As previously reported, the unexpected proposal comes in the aftermath of a massive row between Ian and Mandy, which culminates in the blonde smashing up a flash sports car that Ian is renting.

Discussing the proposal scene, Stapleton added: "[Ian's] just doing what he thinks she wants him to. After what happens with the car, everything comes to a head between them. 

"Ian would go to any lengths to make things right, so his idea of trying to solve their problems is to ask her to marry him. She's shocked, but you'll have to wait and see if she actually accepts."

Stapleton announced her return to EastEnders in the summer after 17 years away from Albert Square.

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders star Nicola Stapleton has revealed that Ian Beale (Adam Woodyatt) is her 'type' of man.

The actress, who returned to her role as Mandy Salter in August, told the Sunday Mirror that her character has changed Ian for the better.

"Mandy has* *injected a bit of *excitement into his life," she said. "He's becoming my type. The miserable Ian Beale is definitely not boyfriend *material, but the new version would be a push in the right direction. The new Ian, the carefree, fun, *frivolous Ian is much more up my street.

"I think he's one of those people in life who is *looking for love, but he's his own worst enemy. And I think that's why it works with him and Mandy. She's using him in the sense that he gives her stability and a decent life and he's using her as a bit of arm candy."

Speaking of her EastEnders return, she added: "It's like I've never been away. I'm absolutely loving it. I left last time because I didn't want the character to go stale. But as long as I'm still excited by the character I could stay forever."

Ian will propose to Mandy in the coming weeks.

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders returnee Mandy Salter will cheat on fiancÃ© Ian Beale hours before their wedding, a report has claimed.

The feisty blonde, played by Nicola Stapleton, will betray Ian by jumping into bed with Ricky Butcher, according to the Daily Star.

Ricky (Sid Owen) is due to return to Albert Square in a few weeks' time, and it is thought that Mandy quickly realises she has feelings for him while she is busy planning her wedding.

After sleeping with Ricky, Mandy is left with a dilemma as she wonders whether she can really go through with marrying Ian.

An EastEnders insider told the newspaper: "Everyone will see Ian happily heading off to his wedding in his best suit. But they will also see a less than happy Mandy sat on her own at home with her wedding dress beside her.

"Will she put it on and go through with the wedding, or will she jilt Ian at the altar? We are going to keep what happens a secret for viewers."

Mandy has been living with Ian (Adam Woodyatt) since making her EastEnders return in late August. The pair became engaged last month.

Ricky previously had a one-night stand with Mandy in the '90s.

----------


## tammyy2j

Mandy's return and her "relationship" with Ian is rubbish

----------


## megan999

> Mandy's return and her "relationship" with Ian is rubbish


Totally agree with you, tammyy2j. I thought she was fun to start with, but I can't work her out at all now. As to whether she goes through with the wedding, I don't really care much!  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## alan45

EastEnders bosses have officially confirmed that Ian Beale will suffer a mental breakdown in the coming weeks.

As indicated in recent spoilers released by the BBC soap, Ian's behaviour becomes erratic in upcoming episodes as he struggles under the pressure of his financial problems, troubles with fiancÃ©e Mandy Salter, and his half-brother Ben Mitchell's killer secret.

The storyline culminates in Ian (Adam Woodyatt) doing a disappearing act from Walford, sparking concern about his whereabouts.

EastEnders' executive producer Lorraine Newman told The Mirror: "Adam puts in a fabulous performance as a man teetering on the edge of a breakdown, who finally spirals when delivered a catastrophic blow by someone close to him."

A Walford insider added: "Viewers have seen Ian become increasingly frantic whilst trying to juggle his desperate financial affairs as well as many problems within his family.

"His state of mind gets progressively worse over the next few weeks, with Ian disappearing from Walford and his family frantically worried."

Show chiefs worked with mental health charities Mind and Time to Change while devising the storyline.

Time to Change spokesperson Jenni Regan commented: "We hope an accurate portrayal of what it's like to have a mental health problem, showing this can happen to anyone such as a businessman or family man - just like Ian - will help eliminate the stigma and taboo around the issue."

----------


## tammyy2j

Must be hard also to see his ex dead wife on tv pulling pints nightly  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Surprised Ian hasnt had a breakdown before all they has happened to him especially his love life

----------


## Glen1

Ian's breakdown probably going to extend the Ben storyline to Xmas, heaven help us , the prospect of which is  putting me into meltdown.

----------


## parkerman

> Ian's breakdown probably going to extend the Ben storyline to Xmas, heaven help us , the prospect of which is  putting me into meltdown.


Ah yes, but it could all end in an explosive episode that will rock the Square.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

> Ah yes, but it could all end in an explosive episode that will rock the Square.


Are we having a raffle to see who is going to die this Christmas day in the square?

----------

JustJodi (25-07-2012)

----------


## moonstorm

Oh that's not a bad idea.  We could have a sweepstake.

----------


## Perdita

Ian Beale will return to EastEnders as a tramp, reports claim.

The cafe boss has been missing since his failed wedding to Mandy Salter last month and was last seen walking down the side of a motorway in his pyjamas and dressing gown. 

Viewers have also seen him struggle with financial pressures and the aftermath of Ben Mitchell's killer secret in recent weeks.

The Daily Star now claims that Ian has been living rough in London after suffering a mental breakdown.

Actor Adam Woodyatt reportedly returned to the set of the BBC soap last week and has shocked co-stars with his new look.

A show insider is quoted as saying: "Ian is unrecognisable. He's dishevelled, has long hair and a long beard. He looks like a proper tramp.

"Viewers will discover that since he left he's been living rough on the streets of London and has even become friends with other beer-drinking vagrants. It's a shocking storyline.

"A lot of the cast and crew couldn't believe Adam's amazing transformation."

Sharon Rickman, played by Letitia Dean, will also return to Walford around the same time that Ian is discovered. 

The source *added: "Sharon and Ian grew up together and are like family. If anyone can help him it's her. He's hit rock bottom and is in a bad way. He needs someone as close as Sharon to help him through. He's a broken man.

"There's also killer Ben's *confession, which will be filmed next month. Whether Ian gets strong enough to turn him in remains to be seen but there's going to be one hell of a fallout."

----------

Glen1 (17-06-2012), JustJodi (25-07-2012), kaz21 (17-06-2012)

----------


## Perdita

This is the first look at EastEnders businessman Ian Beale's shocking transformation, which will feature on screen in upcoming episodes.

Ian has been absent from Walford since last month, when he suffered a breakdown and did a disappearing act after being jilted by fiancÃ©e Mandy Salter on their wedding day.

Tabloid reports recently revealed that Ian will be returning to EastEnders as a tramp - which has now been confirmed as a new picture shows him looking dishevelled with long hair and a beard.


Â© BBC


It is thought that Ian has been sleeping rough on the streets in recent weeks following his sad downfall.

Ian's breakdown was a major story last month as viewers saw him become increasingly frantic while trying to juggle his ailing financial affairs and many problems within his family.

EastEnders bosses worked closely with various mental health experts and charities - including Mind and Time to Change - while devising Ian's plotline, with the aim of accurately reflecting and highlighting the issue.

Adam Woodyatt, who plays Ian, recently said that he was "overwhelmed" by the viewer response to the story, while fans have since been busy speculating about the character's whereabouts.

*Remarkably clean t-shirt for having slept rough*

----------

Dazzle (05-08-2015), Glen1 (26-06-2012)

----------


## moonstorm

That's some beard for only a month!

----------


## Glen1

Isn't a great deal of difference to what he normally looks like .Slight improvement maybe  !!

----------


## lizann

Captain Beardy Beale

----------


## owenlee4me

[COLOR="blue"]_
Well, Ian does look the part, of someone who has been having a"rough" time, but what i dont' get is, how come no one is even bothered he's missing!
I mean come on, a man is humilated, walks away in his "Jim Jams" totally disappears and no one talks about it? or is worried bout him?
What sort of daughter does not even go to the police after a few days to say she's worried, or that she tells her brother who comes to help her find their DAd!
And even Ben, Ian is his half brother, and yea i know he's worried bout his own skin, but surely even he would start worrying for Ian, after all, Ian has been there for him plenty times!_It's just bloody stupid, no one just vanishes without at least someone noticing!!!![/COLOR]

----------


## JustJodi

> Ian's breakdown probably going to extend the Ben storyline to Xmas, heaven help us , the prospect of which is  putting me into meltdown.



we all may not have the will to live if we have to put up with the Ben storyline to Christmas

----------

Glen1 (25-07-2012), parkerman (25-07-2012)

----------


## Glen1

[

----------


## Glen1

> we all may not have the will to live if we have to put up with the Ben storyline to Christmas


The only saving grace is Jean keeping the photo frame, which Shirley might recognise eventually. If not, there's going to be a worldwide shortage of anti-depressant medication over the coming months.

----------

JustJodi (25-07-2012)

----------


## JustJodi

> The only saving grace is Jean keeping the photo frame, which Shirley might recognise eventually. If not, there's going to be a worldwide shortage of anti-depressant mediction over the coming months.


yup not even Prozac will help ,,,,,

----------


## JustJodi

*You know something folks I honestly do not think it was Mandy breaking up with Ian that pushed him over the edge, I think it is the knowledge his lil brother is a killer ... what do U guys think ?????????????*

----------


## sarah c

> *You know something folks I honestly do not think it was Mandy breaking up with Ian that pushed him over the edge, I think it is the knowledge his lil brother is a killer ... what do U guys think ?????????????*


yes definately..

----------


## sarah c

> [COLOR="blue"]_
> Well, Ian does look the part, of someone who has been having a"rough" time, but what i dont' get is, how come no one is even bothered he's missing!
> I mean come on, a man is humilated, walks away in his "Jim Jams" totally disappears and no one talks about it? or is worried bout him?
> What sort of daughter does not even go to the police after a few days to say she's worried, or that she tells her brother who comes to help her find their DAd!
> And even Ben, Ian is his half brother, and yea i know he's worried bout his own skin, but surely even he would start worrying for Ian, after all, Ian has been there for him plenty times!_It's just bloody stupid, no one just vanishes without at least someone noticing!!!![/COLOR]


because Beale the Squeal is a little weaslily man that no one likes?

and Lucy didnt call anyone as she was scared Bobby would be taken into care etc if she did

----------


## LostVoodoo

I think the main flaw in the Bobby thing is that he obviously wouldn't go into care, he'd go to Jane who is his adopted mother!

----------

JustJodi (26-07-2012)

----------


## alan45

EastEnders' longest-serving star Adam Woodyatt had one of his biggest years on the show in 2012, as his character Ian Beale suffered a mental breakdown and ended up living on the streets following a series of turbulent events in his personal life.

The actor's emotional performances have now been recognised in the National Television Awards 2013 nominations, as Woodyatt is in the running for the 'Serial Drama Performance' prize alongside Alan Halsall, Michelle Keegan and Emmett Scanlan.

Digital Spy recently caught up with Adam to hear his reaction to the nomination and Ian's recent tough times.

How does it feel to be in the running for the 'Serial Drama Performance' prize at the NTAs?
"It's quite surprising, really. I was chuffed to be on the longlist, to be honest. When I made it past the longlist and onto the shortlist, I was stunned!"

How do you rate your chances?
"I'm not even thinking about that. I know that Alan Halsall's had a great year on Corrie. I know what he's been doing because I've been watching bits of it. I haven't really seen what Michelle [Keegan] and Emmett [Scanlan] have been doing. But just to get down to the final four, I'm happy with that. If I went on to win the prize it would be amazing, but final four is good!"

Out of all the scenes you've done in the past year, do any stand out as ones that you're really proud of?
"There was a scene that I did in the cafÃ© with Hetti [Bywater], when Ian finally admitted to Lucy that he was seeking help. That one stands out, because it just suddenly got all emotional between us, when it wasn't actually scripted that way. I quite liked that one!"

Is there anything you'd say for why our readers should vote for you?
"This is where I'm absolutely rubbish - I'm the worst self-publicist going! I'm not one of those people who's good at networking or anything like that - it's not what I do. I enjoy my job and I love doing something different every day.

"With Ian's most recent storyline - the homelessness and mental health issues - if it's made a difference to one person, then that's great and I think that's more important than anything else."

Ian has seemed like a much nicer person in recent months. Do you think that's a permanent change, or will he go back to his old ways?
"Obviously what's happened to Ian is going to leave a lasting effect. There's plenty of things to explore in the future with that, and he's going to have ups and downs. If you look at someone in that situation, I think it's what would realistically happen with them - there'd be good days and bad days. Hopefully at some point we're going to explore that.

"I think there's going to be elements of 'old Ian' there - there always will be. But I think those are going to be tempered a little bit by 'new Ian'. If you can call him 'new Ian' - he's still Ian!"

Did you find Ian's breakdown storyline challenging as an actor?
"Well, if anybody was to look back at the tweets I was doing last March, I actually said that I was filming some of the hardest stuff I'd ever had to do. That was referring to the six or seven episodes from the point where Ben confessed to Ian that he'd killed Heather, to the point where Ian walked down the side of the motorway.

"With the stuff in there, some of it just played with your head and played with your emotions. Ian was in a situation where he wanted to tell the truth, but if he did that, his brother would go to prison. That whole dilemma sent him on a spiral and it really was a situation that played with your head."

Ian and Denise are growing closerâ¦
"Are they? That's news to me! (Laughs.)"

It seems so! Would you like that to remain a friendship, or develop into more?
"Look, I've never been one to worry about what's coming up. I don't know where they're going to go, or what they're going to do. These things are always quite flexible and changeable. Who knows what's going to happen, but I'm sure something will at some point. With his track record, Ian doesn't seem the sort to be single for very long. He does like wedding cake!"

A lot of our readers would like to see more Ian and Sharon scenes, given their history as friends. Will you be working with Letitia more?
"Absolutely not - I can't stand the woman and refuse to work with her! (Laughs.) Just joking! Of course there's going to be more. I've known Tish since I was ten and it's great having her back. Funnily enough, I think I'm just about to do some filming with her. It's like having a sister on set."

Digital Spy readers also often ask whether Peter Beale will ever return!
"Well instead of asking me, next time you do one of your producer interviews with Lorraine Newman, ask her! I'd love to know when my family are coming back!"

Is there anything you haven't explored yet with Ian that you'd love to do?
"I think there's still loads of things you can do with Ian. If you go back to where he started off, he was training to be a chef and despite a little bit of dabbling with outside catering, Masala Queen and the cafÃ©, we haven't seen much of that. The cafÃ© isn't exactly fine dining, is it? Maybe he could explore something culinary in the future. I'd quite enjoy that, as I like cooking!"

How do you feel about Ian finally being on decent terms with Phil after so many problems?
"Well, to be honest, I haven't seen Steve [McFadden] for eight weeks because we've both been off doing panto! I'm not sure how Ian and Phil's relationship currently stands - maybe something happened while I was away! But whether it's them having a laugh singing 'Born to Run' or having an argument at The Vic, I just love working with Steve. It's always easy."


Who would you like more scenes with?
"Jamie Borthwick, because he's a really nice little lad and I think he's really talented. I'd like to work more with him. I'd also like to work with Nitin Ganatra and loads of other people to be honest, but those two in particular."

Do you see yourself staying with EastEnders for a long time to come?
"I've never looked beyond the end date of my contract. I'd be surprised if I wasn't here past the date of my contract, but that's as far as I plan!"

----------


## Perdita

He may have been in EastEnders for 30 years, but the show's longest-serving cast member Adam Woodyatt has enjoyed some of his most memorable scenes yet over the past 12 months.

The actor's character Ian Beale is currently trying to get his life back to normal following the devastating revelations surrounding the death of his daughter Lucy - but with more twists and turns ahead in that story and his mum Kathy's return also on the way, there's bound to be plenty more drama to come.

Digital Spy recently caught up with Adam for a chat about his busy year, future plots - and his chances of claiming the Best Actor title at this weekend's British Soap Awards!

How does it feel to be up for Best Actor at the Soap Awards again?
"It's nice. It's nice to get the nod from work that you're doing alright, and then it's also nice to get the nod from the public that you're doing alright when they get you off the longlist and onto the shortlist. It's always a good feeling!"

We've just seen at the BAFTAs that there can be a surprise result. Are you still hopeful that EastEnders' strong year will be recognised at the Soap Awards?
"I think what the BAFTAs has shown is that you never know which way a panel or the public will vote. What it basically means is that if people want us to win on Saturday, then vote! You just don't know what's going to happen.

"At the Soap Awards, the Best Actor and Best Actress categories are half and half between the public and the panel. Best Soap is the only one fully determined by the public vote and the rest of it is the panel, so anything can happen. The panel may see things differently and they might be looking for something different. The public might see it differently too. It's just what they vote for and who they pick."

Apart from yourself, who are you keeping your fingers crossed for?
"Obviously I'd like to see Laurie win Best Actress. As much as I love Kellie and I like what she's done this year, I'm biased - of course I'm going to pick Laurie! (Laughs.) And of course Danny is up for Best Actor but if either of us win, it is a win for the show.

"I would say [Coronation Street's] David Neilson too because I like him and he's a nice bloke, but I'd like to beat him this year!"

The Live Week in February really surpassed everyone's expectations and had some great feedback. Had you expected that reaction?
"I didn't anticipate the reaction, but I knew that we'd be okay and I knew that we'd do it well. That's not being arrogant, it's just because that's what we do and that's what our job is. To me, it was no different to being on stage. It was the same and that's where my head was. I didn't think of it any differently to that. 

"Despite the fact that it was a huge technical exercise, it was just the same as what we do every other day - you just forget the cameras are there and you're just performing in that space. 

"Admittedly, normally if you stand in the wrong place, you can do something about it, or you won't necessarily have a camera reframing. But for the director Karl Neilson to make it so close to a normal episode even though it was live, I think he deserves an awful lot of praise."

Now that you can speak freely, can you tell us when you found out Bobby was the killer? Did you have plenty of time to prepare for those big revelation scenes?
"Me, Laurie and Ben found out at the end of November, beginning of December. We needed to know because we were filming the episode after the live. We all looked at the script and went, 'We can't do this without knowing what's happened'. So we hadn't seen the live scripts at that point, but Dom filled us in and told us exactly what happened - who it was, what happened in the house and all those other blanks.

"I think we then got the live scripts just before Christmas. There were very little changes all the way through - it was just the odd line here and there, so it was pretty locked down. I think we started rehearsing about three weeks before."

Was it hard to keep the killer's identity a secret when it was such a talking point?
"Good God, no! It's dead easy to keep a secret. It's quite simple - just don't say anything! Whenever anybody said, 'Do you know who killed Lucy?' I used to say yes! They'd ask who and I'd say, 'Not telling you!'"

Dominic said himself afterwards that Bobby being the killer was a Marmite outcome. Were you guys pleased with the ending?
"It's not a Marmite outcome - not for me anyway. If you step back and think about it, what it gives us is somewhere to go. If the killer had been Whitney or Roxy or Tamwar or Phil, then justice would have had to have been done. You would have had to see somebody nicked and go to prison, and that would be the end of their character.

"With it being Bobby, we've got more stories to tell. There's somewhere to go with this. Is he eventually brought to justice? Do they carry on hiding it? If they do carry on hiding it, what are the consequences for Bobby? There's so many routes we can go down with this and it's just the start."

Do you know when they will start exploring it again?
"I haven't got a clue! You know what they're like! If they don't tell you guys anything, they tell us even less!"

We've seen lots of discussion on Ian's decision to forgive Jane for her part in what happened. Were you surprised he was able to do that?
"Again, that gives us somewhere to go. That's the thing - Ian has got to deal with the consequences of his actions. I'm sure it's something that's going to be explored in the future. Ian's not the most stable mentally anymore, so something like this could easily build in his head and cause him problems in the future. On the other hand, it might not! 

"By the killer being Bobby and with Jane covering it up, it gives us a lot more options for the future than if it had been Abi or Max."

What was your reaction when Dominic told you that Gillian Taylforth was returning as Kathy?
"I was just overwhelmed. I couldn't believe it. Dom turned around and said, 'Trust me, it's convincing'. I said, 'I don't care, I've got my mum back!' I can't wait to start working with her full-time again.

"I saw that somebody dragged up an article from five years ago where I said that Kathy coming back could destroy the credibility of the show. Yeah, I did say that - but Dom's not going to risk the show's credibility. 

"I did say that bringing somebody back from the dead would destroy the credibility - if it's not done right. If it's done right, then all Gillian is going to do is add to the show - and boy will she add to the show! There are definitely some stories to tell there."

Has Dominic told you the finer details of Kathy's return storyline?
"I can honestly say I'm in the dark over that. I know the next time Gill is filming but I don't know what she's doing, who she's doing it with or where it is! I've got no idea. Literally, every time I get a new script, I'm flicking through it to see if there's another Kathy mention or moment! I'm trying to put it all together, so if I'm doing that, God knows what you lot are like!"

Phil has said that he doesn't think Ian could cope with Kathy's return. Do you think he's right to be worried, or is Phil being selfish?
"That's a clue in itself - I've just realised that! Ian and Phil's relationship goes through stages. At the moment it's not necessarily friendly, but I think we're on a level playing field - partly because Phil is with Sharon. With Phil saying that, he's obviously thinking that he doesn't want to see me back as Homeless Beale. Although I must admit, I did enjoy being Homeless Beale - even though going into make-up and having that bloody wig and beard put on was a pain in the backside! 

"You've got to remember that with the situation that Phil's in, if he does have information about Kathy, it's not just Ian who will be affected - but also his son Ben and his wife Sharon. You've got to think, there's history between Phil and Kathy - massive history. If Kathy came back all of a sudden, where's that going to leave Sharon?"

It's great to see Ben Hardy doing so well after EastEnders with his new role in X-Men. Do you hold out any hope that he'll return for guest appearances?
"Who knows? I can imagine young Mr Hardy's going to have a really successful Hollywood career - I really hope he does. If that means he can't come back to us, then it's our loss but what a fantastic opportunity for Ben. He's 24 and to get that role is fantastic.

"We were all going on thinking that he was going to play Cyclops, but for him to be playing Angel and Archangel, that's going to be massive for him and I just wish him all the luck in the world. He's also promised his old dad premiere tickets!"

Is it a good thing for the show when someone cracks the US after leaving?
"People have selective memories. Rob Kazinsky's doing alright for himself over in the States. Sean Maguire's doing alright for himself over in the States too and has done for many years - he's very quietly just gone about his business. Ben's just another one. 

"They're doing alright. People don't just leave here and never, ever work again. Some might, but the majority go out and get work somewhere."

----------

maidmarian (12-05-2015), tammyy2j (12-05-2015)

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders' couple Ian and Jane Beale will face their worst fears when the police arrive on Albert Square to arrest a new suspect in Lucy's murder case.

With almost 15 months approaching since Lucy was murdered, Ian (Adam Woodyatt) and Jane will find themselves experiencing a new nightmare when the police believe they have found the culprit.

The residents of Albert Square are shocked to wake to front page news revealing that there is a new suspect in Lucy's case and Ian, in particular, struggles to process the news.


Feeling overwhelmed, Ian heads to the restaurant, but after a conversation with Sharon, decides to return home where he drops a bombshell on his family.

Ian explains to Jane (Laurie Brett) and Cindy that they need to ask the police about this new evidence as they can't keep running away from it.

With their dark secret weighing heavily on their mind, Ian and Jane later panic when the police arrive in Albert Square, but is the truth finally about to be exposed?

Ian and Jane are worried when the police turn up
Â© BBC
Ian and Jane are worried when the police turn up

Is Ian and Jane' secret about to be exposed?
Â© BBC
Is Ian and Jane' secret about to be exposed?

EastEnders airs these episodes in the week commencing Monday July 13.

----------

Dazzle (05-07-2015)

----------


## Perdita

It seems that Ian Beale's dark secret may drive him to the brink of suicide in future episodes of EastEnders.

Behind the scenes photos of actor Adam Woodyatt and on-screen wife Jane (Laurie Brett) show Ian standing on the edge of a river close to the Queen Elizabeth Olympic Park preparing to jump.

Ian Beale behind-the-scenes shots
Â© BBC / Jack Barnes

Ian Beale behind-the-scenes shots
Â© BBC / Jack Barnes

Ian Beale behind-the-scenes shots
Â© BBC / Jack Barnes

The scenes suggest that the pressure of keeping Bobby's guilt under wraps will take its toll on Ian, especially after Max Branning is charged with Lucy's murder.

Ian has also had mental health problems in the past, previously disappearing for weeks and living rough as a tramp.

In upcoming episodes, Ian will fight to prevent Jane from revealing Bobby's guilt to Max's sister Carol Jackson.

----------

Dazzle (05-08-2015), tammyy2j (05-08-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> It seems that Ian Beale's dark secret may drive him to the brink of suicide in future episodes of EastEnders.


I wonder if there's something underneath Adam to break his fall, or if it's just the river?  If not, he's very brave standing on the edge like that - even with the harness ensuring his 
safety.  :EEK!: 

I'm guessing Kathy's return is going to coincide with Ian's breakdown and that she'll help sort him out (if the shock doesn't kill him!).  What she'll make of the Bobby mess is anyone's guess!   I wonder if she even knows Lucy was murdered?  

At least we can assume from this spoiler that Shabnam doesn't attempt suicide after the stillbirth as we speculated on another thread.  Three in a short space of time would be really pushing credibility!  :Nono:

----------

maidmarian (05-08-2015), tammyy2j (05-08-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s2...ith-kathy.html

Kathy to save Ian

----------

Dazzle (06-08-2015), Kim (05-08-2015), lizann (05-08-2015)

----------


## Kim

Ian will fight to prevent Jane from revealing Bobby's guilt? Sounds like more bad writing, Ian's been the one pushed to the edge as today's pictures show.

----------


## tammyy2j

> Ian will fight to prevent Jane from revealing Bobby's guilt? Sounds like more bad writing, Ian's been the one pushed to the edge as today's pictures show.


If Max is sent down for Lucy's death which does seem likely this could push Ian 

I still don't see how Max will be sent down as Lauren knows the truth, bad writing if her and Peter knowing is forgotten about

----------

Dazzle (06-08-2015)

----------


## Perdita

It's the unmissable moment that EastEnders fans have been waiting for - Ian Beale discovering that his mum Kathy is alive and well.

Adam Woodyatt and Gillian Taylforth filmed the must-see scene on location in London today (August 5) and newly-released pictures offer a tantalising sneak peek.

Future episodes of EastEnders will see Ian reach breaking point as the pressure of concealing his young son Bobby's killer secret takes its toll.

Jane tries to talk Ian to safety
Â© BBC / Kieron McCarron
Jane tries to talk Ian to safety

Seemingly seeing no other way out of his desperate situation, Ian prepares to take his own life by jumping from a bridge at the Queen Elizabeth Olympic Park.

Ian's wife Jane desperately tries to prevent him from doing the unthinkable, but nothing can prepare either of them for the shock they face when Kathy arrives on the scene.

Ian has been driven to the edge
Â© BBC / Kieron McCarron
Ian has been driven to the edge

Kathy arrives on the scene
Â© BBC / Kieron McCarron
Kathy arrives on the scene

Kathy sees Ian and Jane
Â© BBC / Kieron McCarron
Kathy sees Ian and Jane

Ian finally comes face-to-face with Kathy
Â© BBC / Kieron McCarron
Ian finally comes face-to-face with Kathy

Kathy was at the centre of one of EastEnders' biggest ever surprises in February when she briefly reappeared in the show's 30th anniversary week, despite her off-screen 'death' in 2006.

Since then, Kathy has made another brief appearance by meeting up with her ex-husband Phil Mitchell in a cafÃ©.

Ian and Kathy's dramatic reunion scenes are expected to hit our screens in early October.

----------

Dazzle (06-08-2015), lizann (06-08-2015), maidmarian (06-08-2015), tammyy2j (06-08-2015)

----------


## storyseeker1

EE will air these scenes in october (shame for the wait, but at least we now know when it's coming).  I had almost forgotten about Ian's own suicidal tendencies. With everything concerning Bobby, it slipped my mind.  The whole thing would drive anyone over the edge, let alone someone who's already tried to commit suicide.

----------

Dazzle (06-08-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

> EE will air these scenes in october (shame for the wait, but at least we now know when it's coming).  I had almost forgotten about Ian's own suicidal tendencies. With everything concerning Bobby, it slipped my mind.  The whole thing would drive anyone over the edge, let alone someone who's already tried to commit suicide.


I would think seeing his dead mother would push him further even  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

lizann (06-08-2015), maidmarian (06-08-2015), parkerman (06-08-2015)

----------


## storyseeker1

> I would think seeing his dead mother would push him further even


Possibly.  In the photos, it looks like Jane gets Ian down just as his mom appears.  Should make an interesting family reunion.

----------


## storyseeker1

Do you think Ian's upcoming suicide is really due to the pressure of dealing with Bobby, or possibly because Bobby might be arrested by then?  In the report it states that Ian reaches breaking point, as the pressure of concealing Bobby's killer secret takes its toll. But then again that could be a cover-up for the report, so as not to reveal any spoilers.   It says in the next few weeks that the Beales all turn on each other and Jane seems intent on turning Bobby in, so maybe she does?  Maybe dealing with Bobby and his anger gets too much, and they finally realise he needs help, and turn him in.  Dealing with having turned his own son in, not to mention the people's gossip, would be enough to depress anyone enough to kill themselves.

----------

Dazzle (06-08-2015), lizann (06-08-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

Kathy looks younger than Jane and Ian in the pictures

----------

lizann (06-08-2015), maidmarian (06-08-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> Ian will fight to prevent Jane from revealing Bobby's guilt? Sounds like more bad writing, Ian's been the one pushed to the edge as today's pictures show.


Maybe he's suicidal because Jane's about to go to the police?  Or maybe she's already been as Storyseeker1 suggests.




> Dealing with having turned his own son in, not to mention the people's gossip, would be enough to depress anyone enough to kill themselves.


Good point, if Ian goes along with turning Bobby in, he might feel suicidally guilty afterwards.


I think we'll be seeing Kathy again soon, but it sounds like she and Ian won't come face to face for quite a while.  They sure do like to string things out!  :Big Grin:

----------


## lizann

> Do you think Ian's upcoming suicide is really due to the pressure of dealing with Bobby, or possibly because Bobby might be arrested by then?  In the report it states that Ian reaches breaking point, as the pressure of concealing Bobby's killer secret takes its toll. But then again that could be a cover-up for the report, so as not to reveal any spoilers.   It says in the next few weeks that the Beales all turn on each other and Jane seems intent on turning Bobby in, so maybe she does?  Maybe dealing with Bobby and his anger gets too much, and they finally realise he needs help, and turn him in.  Dealing with having turned his own son in, not to mention the people's gossip, would be enough to depress anyone enough to kill themselves.


 i do like idea of jane and ian shopping in bobby

----------

inkyskin (08-08-2015), maidmarian (06-08-2015)

----------


## lizann

> Do you think Ian's upcoming suicide is really due to the pressure of dealing with Bobby, or possibly because Bobby might be arrested by then?  In the report it states that Ian reaches breaking point, as the pressure of concealing Bobby's killer secret takes its toll. But then again that could be a cover-up for the report, so as not to reveal any spoilers.   It says in the next few weeks that the Beales all turn on each other and Jane seems intent on turning Bobby in, so maybe she does?  Maybe dealing with Bobby and his anger gets too much, and they finally realise he needs help, and turn him in.  Dealing with having turned his own son in, not to mention the people's gossip, would be enough to depress anyone enough to kill themselves.


 i do like idea of jane and ian shopping in bobby

----------


## Dazzle

_EastEnders: Ian Beale leaves Albert Square - with killer Bobby in tow_
_The pressure gets too much for the Beales next week - but what will all this mean for the innocent Max?_



_Ian Beale is to do a runner from Walford next week - and he'll be taking pint-sized murderer Bobby with him.

A panicky Ian makes the decision to flee with his son following a heart to heart in the launderette with a newly released Dot.

Dot will be seen admitting that she wishes she'd turned Nick in to the police for his own benefit - a sentiment that makes Ian start to question his own decision making as regards Bobby.

Later on, Ian agrees to meet with lawyer Marcus Christie in order to give Max an alibi. But he's stopped in his tracks when Bobby is sent home from school after getting into a fight.

Torn as to what he should do for the best, Ian then makes a shocking decision and does a flit in the middle of the night with Bobby.

So will Bobby evade justice thanks to Ian's actions? And will Max go down for the crime of killing Lucy?_

Taken from: http://www.radiotimes.com/news/2015-...r-bobby-in-tow

----------

maidmarian (04-09-2015), Perdita (04-09-2015)

----------


## storyseeker1

Maybe Ian will send Bobby to a psychiatric place, like he did with Steven, to give him some therapy to help out with his anger issues?

----------

Dazzle (04-09-2015), Perdita (04-09-2015)

----------


## parkerman

Ian is stopped in his tracks by Bobby being sent home. Meanwhile, Lauren is stopped from revealing the truth because her waters break. I bet they will also work in someone rushing in a car to get somewhere only to be held up by road works.........Eastenders just love these last minute hitches. It's been a staple plot line for 30 years!

----------

Perdita (04-09-2015)

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders: Ian Beale to make a shock confession over the future of his restaurant
EastEnders businessman Ian Beale will horrify his fellow Walford residents next week, after he is forced to make a shocking confession.
Ian (Adam Woodyatt) has secretly sold his beloved restaurant Beales' to a supermarket chain, but has been avoiding an inevitable backlash by keeping the news under wraps.
Although Ian is selling the business in a bid to pay for his son Bobby's boarding school fees, it becomes all the more apparent that he is having second thoughts after he hosts a very successful event there.
Realising that Ian is struggling to let Beales' go, his mum Kathy (Gillian Taylforth) encourages him to tell everyone the truth about the supermarket deal or else she will.
Things get even more awkward for Ian after he is presented a surprise award and he finally decides to face the music, confessing that he has sold Beales' to a supermarket chain.
Naturally worried for the future of the market, the less-than-pleased residents rally at Masood's and decide to boycott all of the Beales' businesses.
With Ian facing a backlash from his friends and punters, it is down to Kathy to try to persuade them otherwise, but will she be successful?
EastEnders airs these scenes next week on BBC One.

----------

Dazzle (19-04-2016), Glen1 (20-04-2016), tammyy2j (19-04-2016)

----------


## lizann

was hoping a confession about bobby

----------

Glen1 (20-04-2016)

----------


## storyseeker1

> was hoping a confession about bobby


Ha!  That's been done too many times. I've given up hoping now.

----------

Glen1 (20-04-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> was hoping a confession about bobby


I can imagine that will all happen nearer the time of MaxÂ´s return, possibly also the reason for Christian and JaneÂ´s mother to return for a while

----------

Glen1 (20-04-2016)

----------


## Glen1

> I can imagine that will all happen nearer the time of MaxÂ´s return, possibly also the reason for Christian and JaneÂ´s mother to return for a while


https://encrypted-tbn3.gstatic.com/i...wVg6tzKbCABtyA

----------

Dazzle (20-04-2016), Perdita (20-04-2016)

----------


## lizann

so what do we think is wrong with ian causing him to pee alot, prostate problem or diabetes, i gather this is to get him sympathy forget what he did to max

----------

Glen1 (05-02-2017), parkerman (05-02-2017), Perdita (05-02-2017), tammyy2j (07-02-2017)

----------


## Glen1

Stan Carter died from prostate cancer ,so don't know whether EE would run another similar storyline so soon. Diabetes seems favourite but can't see it earning him any brownie points. Whatever the illness. hope he stays well enough to fully understand any payback he may get from Max.

----------

Dazzle (05-02-2017), lizann (05-02-2017), Perdita (05-02-2017), tammyy2j (07-02-2017)

----------


## lizann

is adam wearing a fat suit for this current storyline?

----------


## Perdita

> is adam wearing a fat suit for this current storyline?


I think he has been eating too many pies, fat suit not needed

----------


## tammyy2j

http://thewalfordeastblog.blogspot.i...tloss.html?m=1

He looks younger now with the weight loss, good on Adam

----------

kaz21 (20-04-2017), lizann (21-04-2017), Rear window (21-04-2017)

----------


## tammyy2j

As Mel is returning, remembered Ian faked Lucy's cancer to get her to marry him, you would think he would forgive his dead son Stephen

----------

kaz21 (26-10-2017), Rear window (26-10-2017)

----------


## Perdita

> As Mel is returning, remembered Ian faked Lucy's cancer to get her to marry him, you would think he would forgive his dead son Stephen


Remember your own wrong doings and forgive others??  What planet are you living on?? Not the soap planet, that is for sure ..  :Lol:     xxx

----------

kayuqtuq (27-10-2017), kaz21 (26-10-2017), parkerman (27-10-2017)

----------


## tammyy2j

Ian is not very sad that Jane is gone

----------

kaz21 (29-11-2017), Rear window (29-11-2017)

----------


## tammyy2j

Did Ian get his kitchen utsenils back from the Slaters and is he dating Jean?

----------


## lizann

is ian applying for custody of abi?

----------


## lizann

taking time off

----------


## tammyy2j

Ian Beale is set to take a break from EastEnders as part of a big storyline.

Star Adam Woodyatt has played the character ever since the soap's debut back in 1985, though it has now been confirmed he will be taking some time away from Albert Square.

The break, which has been reported by the Daily Star, is part of a new storyline, though it is currently unclear what it will entail.

An EastEnders insider told Digital Spy: "Ian's going to be off-screen as part of a big storyline. Bosses are keeping tight-lipped, but it's unclear how long it will be."

Ian is currently harbouring a dark secret about the death of Dennis Rickman, and things aren't looking great for him as the Queen Vic ? which he and Sharon now own ? reopens.

It comes as EastEnders confirmed this week that the soap will finally be returning to our screens on September 7 after going on hiatus in June.

Digital Spy

----------


## lizann

adam and his wife have split

----------


## lizann

fake death like kathy?

----------


## tammyy2j

What did Ian forge Kathy's signature on? Is he selling or mortgaging the cafe?

----------


## lizann

Friday December 4th

An evening of celebrations ends in an arrest, and everyone is out to get Ian. It seems like Rainie and Stuart have been added to Ian?s enemy list too. So many questions ? why is Ben so angry?

----------

kaz21 (13-11-2020)

----------


## tammyy2j

EastEnders veteran Ian Beale is going to be attacked as part of a Christmas storyline, sparking a big 'whodunit' mystery.

As reported in The Sun, the incident will happen in the Queen Vic, with Ian being left for dead (although he won't actually die, it's Ian Beale!).

There will be multiple suspects, which is unsurprising considering Ian isn't everyone's favourite person. Kathy Beale, Bobby, Peter, Dotty Cotton and Max Branning have been named as key figures with plausible motives, but we could easily see the writers throwing in a curveball.

Ian actor Adam Woodyatt has announced that he will be taking a break from the soap to do some theatre, although that is currently pencilled in for April next year (depending on how things go with the pandemic, of course) so this story will not necessarily directly lead to a temporary exit for him, although it's possible the revelation of who attacks him will be held back until that time.

"I am so excited to be swapping the Square for the road in the world premiere stage production of Peter [James, not Beale]'s fantastic novel Looking Good Dead," Adam said at the time of his theatrical announcement.

"I can't wait to tour the UK and to experience the feeling of performing this thrilling play in front of a live audience every night. There are not many things that would persuade me to take a break from EastEnders, but this is one of them."

Digital Spy

----------

lizann (20-11-2020), parkerman (20-11-2020)

----------


## lizann

so who predicts max being banged up for it

----------

parkerman (20-11-2020), tammyy2j (21-11-2020)

----------


## lizann

https://metro.co.uk/2020/12/09/easte...s-day-13690383

another attack which of course he will survive

----------


## mysangry

> https://metro.co.uk/2020/12/09/easte...s-day-13690383
> 
> another attack which of course he will survive


I think Suki hit him with her handbag  Ian totally scuppered her plans, her bag probably had the takings in from the Minute Mart, she's a naughty girl and very controlling.

----------


## lizann

im going with sharon revenge for denny

----------

mysangry (16-12-2020), parkerman (26-12-2020), tammyy2j (25-12-2020)

----------


## kaz21

I second that, I?m calling it now, that it?s Sharon.

----------

tammyy2j (25-12-2020)

----------


## tammyy2j

> im going with sharon revenge for denny


Well Done

----------

parkerman (26-12-2020)

----------


## Mirjam

I?m getting a bit sick n tired of the Sharon/Ian/Phil story line; I wonder how Sharon will feel when she finds out that her ?darling Denny? was the reason Bobby ended up in hospital in 5he first place! And she?s very quick to forgive Phil?s involvement in the boat accident as well!

----------


## lizann

> I?m getting a bit sick n tired of the Sharon/Ian/Phil story line; I wonder how Sharon will feel when she finds out that her ?darling Denny? was the reason Bobby ended up in hospital in 5he first place! And she?s very quick to forgive Phil?s involvement in the boat accident as well!


did ian tell her already about denny and bobby

----------


## Mirjam

No zi don?t think he did Lizann

----------


## lizann

will any of his family report him missing

----------


## parkerman

> will any of his family report him missing


Bobby already has.

----------

lizann (27-01-2021)

----------


## lizann

> Bobby already has.


will max tell about the poisoning, doctor results

----------


## lizann

is it sharon or kathy running all his businesses like stall, chippy and walford east restaurant? where his kids working?

----------


## lizann

adam in talks to return if money deal is high

----------


## flappinfanny

lets hope he does not return.

----------


## lizann

is he returning or once off for dot?

----------

